# Greetings from Caribou ME



## loren (Dec 17, 2006)

new to this so a quick hello from me to you all. My brother is bydand and he said I should join because most everyone is pretty kool.


----------



## Kacey (Dec 17, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:

Would you tell us a little about yourself?


----------



## MJS (Dec 17, 2006)

Welcome aboard!!  Looking forward to your posts! 

Mike


----------



## exile (Dec 17, 2006)

Welcome to MT, loren, it's good to have you with us! You're definitely in the right place for Ninjutsu, a lot of expertise on this board...


----------



## Mariachi Joe (Dec 17, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk, happy posting


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 17, 2006)

loren said:


> new to this so a quick hello from me to you all. My brother is bydand and he said I should join because most everyone is pretty kool.



Loren,

Not all of us are kool.    We just wish we were.  

Welcome


----------



## Ping898 (Dec 17, 2006)

welcome to MT!!!!    :wavey:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 17, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk! Bydand huh? Eh, he's ok. (j/k..great guy  )


----------



## bydand (Dec 17, 2006)

Hello Brother!  Finally signed up huh?  Glad to have you here, check out everything and if you get lost, don't ask me   Just Kidding, give me a call and I'll answer the best I can.  Or just ask here and there will be better answers than I can give.

Anybody want dirt on a new member?  Boat loads of it (39 years worth) for sale cheap!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 17, 2006)

Welcome to MartialTalk.


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 17, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## Arizona Angel (Dec 17, 2006)

Hi, welcome to MT!


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Dec 17, 2006)

Hello and welcome!

AoG


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Dec 17, 2006)

Welcome to MT and enjoy!  

Jeff


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Dec 18, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT

B


----------



## matt.m (Dec 18, 2006)

a family affair, welcome and enjoy what the site has to offer.


----------



## Drac (Dec 18, 2006)

Greetings loren( brother of bydand) and Welcome to MT....


----------



## Arizona Angel (Dec 18, 2006)

Hi, welcome to MT!


----------



## IcemanSK (Dec 18, 2006)

Welcome to MT. C'mon in. The water is fine.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 18, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## stone_dragone (Dec 19, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT!  Your brother is right, and he is one of the cool folks that he talks about!


----------

